# Elephant nearly Kills Bowhunter



## Razor Dobbs (May 23, 2006)

_Elephant nearly Kills Bowhunter…Most radical elephant charge ever captured on video.
“I thought I was dead,” Razor Dobbs_

August 14, 2006

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

(San Antonio, Texas 11/04/05) BladeVision Films totally bucks the hunting video industry with their new release 
*“ALIVE IN AFRICA,”* an unadulterated, rock-n-roll journey through the twisted minds of Outdoors Alive (Razor Dobbs), featuring the most shocking elephant charge ever captured on video. 

*“ALIVE IN AFRICA”* _*is a stream of African bow hunts (Zimbabwe and South Africa) along with wild boar hunting with dogs (Texas) arranged together in a new-age, rock-n-roll production concept that completely breaks the mold of traditional “hunting videos and their taboos.” *_
Producer Razor Dobbs (BladeVision Films) has created a new genre with “ALIVE IN AFRICA” with its unique editing style and somewhat twisted presentation. 
“You can’t watch “ALIVE IN AFRICA” and not be moved, entertained and tested,” says Razor. “The animals we kill are 100% trophies, but “ALIVE IN AFRICA” isn’t about measuring horns or trying to satisfy some sponsor…It’s about the emotional roller coaster of it all, the high energy levels of hunting big game and what it’s like almost getting crushed to death.” 

“ALIVE IN AFRICA” is stamped with a PARENTAL ADVISIORY WARNING due to its adult language. “We left the adult language in because it’s what happened…to cut it out would be a lie,” says Razor, “…sometimes the word 
‘gosh-darn’ isn’t what comes out of your mouth when you nearly get slashed by a charging boar, or crushed by a Cape buffalo.” 

Loaded with non stop-hunting action, rock-n-roll and humor the 87-minute (plus a bonus feature) “ALIVE IN AFRICA” flies by leaving the viewer wanting to watch the DVD over and over again. “ALIVE IN AFRICA” is a 180 degrees from traditional hunting movies. “The overwhelming feedback we have received proves that a new generation of hunters and non hunters identifies with “ALIVE IN AFRICA”…it’s a hunting movie with soul,” said Razor. 
“Usually after you watch a hunting video once, you never watch it again…but not with “ALIVE IN AFRICA”, says one viewer, “it’s funny, it’s TNT…it’s the real thing.” 

*“ALIVE IN AFRICA”* can be purchased at www.outdoorsalive.com 

END

For press, interviews or more information about *“ALIVE IN AFRICA”* contact:

_Bob Quandt
BladeVision Films
PO Box 90551
San Antonio, Texas 78209
Ph: 210-385-5020 Fx: 210-832-0253
[email protected] 
www.outdoorsalive.com_


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Dang Razor, as much as I had to put up with you during your years up here at Tech, you should send me one of those tapes for free. Give me a call sometimes.


----------

